# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το πρώτο μου stand  (παιχνιδότοπος)

## vagios21

ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΟΤΟΠΟΥ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑ 3 STAND ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΟΤΟΠΟ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM ΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πρωτον καλως ορισες !!! και καλη διαμονη!!Βαλε φωτο να σου πουμε 
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## vagios21

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δεν φαινεται τιποτα

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Βαγιε η χρηση των κεφαλαιων! απαγορευεται στο forum και εφοσον δεν διαβασες! τους ορους συμμετοχης κατα την εγγραφη για να το δεις, μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα. Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com επισης περνα και μια βολτα απο εδω! Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε καλως ηρθες!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

> Καλησπερα!! Βαγιε η χρηση των κεφαλαιων! απαγορευεται στο forum και εφοσον δεν διαβασες! τους ορους συμμετοχης κατα την εγγραφη για να το δεις, μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα. Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com επισης περνα και μια βολτα απο εδω! Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε καλως ηρθες!!!


Σωστα  :Happy:

----------


## vagios21



----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ ωραιο!!

----------


## jim4

ΟΟοο παρα πολυ ωραιο!!εσυ το εφτιαξες?για τι πουλια προοριζεται?

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικος παιχνιδοτοπος!!! τι πτηνα εχεις δεν μας ειπες!  :Happy:

----------


## vagios21

εγω τα έφτιαξα για ενα ζευγάρι budgie.θα ανεβάσω και φωτό τους

----------


## jim4

Μπραβο καλη δουλεια!! να μας βαλεις να τα δουμε! ποσα εχεις?

----------


## Ρία

πολύ ωραίο αλλά μωρέ σαν μεγάλα είναι τα παιχνίδια για τα μπάτζι!! αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!! βάλε μας φωτό που θα παίζουν!!!

----------


## renaki17

Τι ξυλο ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοιποιησες(οι κυλινδροι)  :Confused0013: 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

